# External HDD  throws message This device is currently in use. Close any programs or windows that mig



## ajayritik (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a Western Digital 2 TB External HDD. After I copy content into the HDD and try to eject it I always get this message:
*"This device is currently in use. Close any programs or windows that might be using the device, and then try again."*
I ensure that the device is not  in use but still  I get this message.

Any ideas?

49 Views and not even a single reply?
Come on guys please help me.


----------



## ajayritik (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: External HDD  throws message This device is currently in use. Close any programs or windows that*

Guys will appreciate help on this!


----------



## Flash (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: External HDD  throws message This device is currently in use. Close any programs or windows that*

That's a common error message, when we get while trying to disconnect the USB sometimes. 
Sometimes, the opened items from HDD won't really close and it won't be shown to us, unless we check for anomalies in 'Task manager'.

I guess, that's happening in your case too.


----------



## sksundram (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: External HDD  throws message This device is currently in use. Close any programs or windows that*

it might be that your antivirus/antimalware/antispyware is set to scan your external hdd whenever it is inserted...that could be a possible reason for the error....unselect it from antivirus menu...you can also try to remove the drivers (from device manager)>>restart your pc>>then insert your hdd...let its drivers be installed automatically...hope it solves your problem..


----------



## gadg3tfr3ak (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: External HDD  throws message This device is currently in use. Close any programs or windows that*

There may be some program or background service that may be accessing the drive hence the OS is not able to eject it. This is an issue faced by many people including me.
Use Unlocker from Empty Loops to check which program is accessing your drive

Download and install the program (its freeware). Unlocker site
Open Explorer and right click on your external usb drive letter and in the context menu select "Unlocker". If UAC is enabled then allow it run with elevated priveleges.
If a program/service is accessing the drive and has locked it, then the Unlocker window will show the process name, path being accessed, Process Id and Process path. 
You have 3 choices: Unlock All, Unlock and Kill process. Select Unlock All and you will be able to eject the drive
If no program/service is accessing the drive it will show a message "No locking handle found"
If you have partitioned the external drive you might have to do this for all the drive letters and check.
If you are still unable to eject the drive, then I'm not sure how to proceed. We will have to wait for guidance from others.
Hope this helps


----------



## rijinpk1 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: External HDD  throws message This device is currently in use. Close any programs or windows that*

can you try it on ubuntu?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: External HDD  throws message This device is currently in use. Close any programs or windows that*

Possibility 1. Some process is actually using the drive
Possibility 2. PC is infected with virus.

For 1 use unlocker and for second scan the system and get rid of virus.


----------

